# 3Bunny - 3Looks Plus..! (PIC HEAVY)



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay, maybe more than three looks. I haven't updated in forever! It's crazy but I can't remember EXACTLY what I used for some of these but let me just try and remember!

This look is from November/December 07.

















Skin
Oil Control Lotion
Prep + Prime Skin
Chanel Teint Natural (drop mixed with a drop of...)
...Studio Fix Fluid (mixed with a few drops of...)
Select Cover-Up
Studio Fix Powder
Select Sheer Powder/Pressed
BlushBaby Powder Blush
Northern Light Mineralize Skinfinish

Eye
Bare Canvas Paint
Softwash Grey Pigment
Naval Blue Pigment
Pewterpink Glitter Liner
Feline Kohl Power
Nylon Eyeshadow
ProLong Lash
Expresso Eyeshadow (for brows)

Lip
Blankety Lipstick
Ample Pink Plushglass

Nail
Nocturnelle Lacquer

January 2008.





















Skin
Oil Control Lotion
Matte Texture
Studio Fix Fluid
Select Cover-Up
Studio Fix Powder
Mystery Powder
Sunbasque Powder Blush
Refined Golden Bronzer
Warmed Mineralize Skinfinish

Eye
Quite Natural Paint
Soba Eyeshadow
Dark Edge Eyeshadow
Brun Eyeshadow
Shroom Eyeshadow
Boot Black Liquid Liner
Feline Kohl Power
Prep + Prime Lash
ProLong Lash
Plushlash
Expresso Eyeshadow (for brows)

Lip
Stripdown Lip Pencil
Myth Lipstick
Lightswitch 3D Glass

February 2008. This particular look (eyes) is by my fellow artist Denise.
















Skin
Oil Control Lotion
Matte Texture
Studio Fix Fluid
Select Cover-Up
Studio Fix Powder
Mystery Powder
Blushbaby Powder Blush
Light Flush Mineralize Skinfinish

Eye (by Denise!)
Blackground Paint Pot
Knight Divine Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Forgery Eyeshadow
Smolder Eye Kohl
Prep + Prime Lash
ProLong Lash
Expresso (for brows)

Lip
Whirl Lip Liner
Hue Lipstick
Lust Lipglass

February 2008.
Eye of the Day only.






Eye
Quite Natural Paint Pot
Dark Edge Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Nylon Eyeshadow
Prep + Prime Lash
ProLong Lash
Feline Kohl Power
Expresso (for brows)

February 2008 - Today!!! GOT MY HAIR DID!!











Skin
Oil Control Lotion
Matte Texture
Studio Fix Fluid
Select Cover-Up
Mystery Powder
Studio Fix Powder
Hipness Blush
Sassed-Up Iridescent Pressed Powder
Sculpt Contour Powder

Eye
Painterly Paint Pot
Vanilla Eyeshadow (Fafi Eyes 1)
Hey Eyeshadow (Fafi Eyes 1)
Pink Venus Eyeshadow (Fafi Eyes 1)
Howzat Eyeshadow (Fafi Eyes 1)
Carbon Eyeshadow
Smolder Eye Kohl
Prep + Prime Lash
ProLong Lash
Plushlash
Browning (Brow Shader)
Beguile Eyebrow Set

Lip
Stripdown Lip Pencil
Brew Lipstick
Viva Glam VI Special Edition

And my friends:

Popoki











Skin
Select Cover Up
Fashion Frenzy Powder Blush
Sassed-Up Iridescent Pressed Powder

Eye
Groundwork Paint Pot
Satin Taupe Eyeshadow (Smoking Quad)
Smoking Eyeshadow (Smoking Quad)
Next To Nothing (Smoking Quad)
Blacktrack Fluidline
False Lashes (Similar to #7s)
Showstopper (Smoking Quad) (for brows)

Lip
Half-Red Lip Liner
Viva Glam V Lipstick
Viva Glam VI Special Edition Lipglass

Stacy Lynn











Skin - Okay, so it photographed alot more orange than I thought it would. It deff doesn't look like her right color in these pics but oh well!
Full Coverage
Studio Fix Powder
Hipness Blush Powder
Sassed-Up Iridescent Pressed Powder

Eye
Bare Canvas Paint
Nylon Eyeshadow
You're Fresh (The orange one? from Fafi Eyes 2)
Firespot Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Eyeliner Mixing Medium
Crystalled Orange Glitter
Feline Kohl Power
False Lash (Halloween Wal-Mart ones!)
Browing (Eyebrow Shader)

Lip
Half-Red Lip Liner
Viva Glam V
Viva Glam VI Special Edition Lipglass

Questions!? Comments!? Critz? =D Everything is welcome!


----------



## liv (Feb 19, 2008)

You look great!  Do you paint your own nails, or do you get manicures?  I  must know your secrets if you can do your own nails that flawlessly!  

Your friends look beautiful too, I am assuming you did their makeup in these pics?  

I NEED THAT VGVI SE LIPGLASS.  Must get thee to the MAC counter tomorrow.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 19, 2008)

You look so fierce ! 
I can't wait to see more from you


----------



## Baby Mac (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW..thats all i can say!


----------



## MissLorsie (Feb 19, 2008)

ahh your so freakin' amazing!!


----------



## Mien (Feb 19, 2008)

Your looks are always flawless, I love the eye MU you did for Stacy Lynn!


----------



## Margolicious (Feb 19, 2008)

The mu is amazing! And you have flawless skin!


----------



## Makeupguy (Feb 19, 2008)

You're so beautiful!!!  I'm speechless!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2008)

I love your little half smile there. I want a tenth of your makeup skillz. *steals your skillz bag*
asdkj;asdf your hair! hot!


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 19, 2008)

great looks as always but I'm lovin' the new hair the most.


----------



## This Is Mine (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing skill!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 19, 2008)

you are freaking _amazing._ You are gorgeous, and your makeup application is flawless. I'm jealous.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 19, 2008)

Gawd!!!  I just love the looks you do.  You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## MACisME (Feb 19, 2008)

sooo pretty!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 19, 2008)

i love 'em all! gorgeous!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 19, 2008)

I need to get sunbasque ...you totally rock it !


----------



## bekins (Feb 19, 2008)

love your complexion its flawless, beautiful!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing looks!  You have great hair!


----------



## Emmi (Feb 19, 2008)

Great looks!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 19, 2008)

I <3 you bunny!!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 19, 2008)

My!  You are gorgeous!  And, I wish I had your hair!  Love it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 19, 2008)

really pretty. :d


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 19, 2008)

u r such a rockstar! LOVE the 1/2 smile - love it! i ADORE your fot'ds - work. it. out.


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 19, 2008)

I love all of these looks!!! good job!


----------



## iheartangE (Feb 19, 2008)

So beautiful!  I love all of these looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always love your posts!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 19, 2008)

i love love love all 3 of your looks!!!
your hair looks fabulous too.


----------



## nikki (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!  I love your hair!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Feb 20, 2008)

my fave is look 2! please do a tut on it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love all your looks and your hair looks fabulous


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 20, 2008)

The new hair is gorgeous! I wish I lived near you because I'd so much love to have you do my make up.


----------



## Starbright211 (Feb 20, 2008)

hubba-hubba!!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 20, 2008)

You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Socialite (Feb 20, 2008)

hot hot hot

i love your hair too, it looks great.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 20, 2008)

Beautiful and Amazing as always. Really digging the new hair. And so jealous of how Sunbasque looks on you.


----------



## Q o B (Feb 20, 2008)

you are one yummmy bunny <3


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 20, 2008)

All looks are simply gorgeous !!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 21, 2008)

*sighs in jealousy.. =p


----------



## Jot (Feb 22, 2008)

fab looks. I love the orange Stacy Lynn look. Might have just convinced me i should go for fafi eyes 2 over 1


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 23, 2008)

Damn! You're awesome


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 23, 2008)

you are gorgeous. and i adore stacy lynn's look


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 23, 2008)

Bunny: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  'Nuff said.  LOL  You're looks are always so gorgeous!!  I alwasy get excited when you post new ones because you have major talent!!  I'm so glad you're part of Specktra!!

And did you do Popoki's makeup?  Because her lips are perfect!!


----------



## Joslyn (Feb 23, 2008)

your posts never fail to amazing me!

love love love it all.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 23, 2008)

You are too cute and gorgeous! That little smile just makes me smile! x3
You are too talented, I wish I had your skills. =)

And your friends look so pretty as well! =)


----------



## aziza (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow...beautiful! Your technique is awesome.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone!! Love you all. <3

And yes, I did everyone except for the one that I noted as being done by Denise. Thanks!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 24, 2008)

You look gorgeous!  And your friends look great too!


----------



## lsperry (Feb 24, 2008)

Youth and beauty are so attractive on you. What amazing looks these are and what amazing skills you have. I've fallen in love with the 1st look - blue eyes...makes my heart swoon....Loving all of them...Thanks for the post-updates!


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 24, 2008)

you are so beautiful!! love all your looks ^^


----------



## gabi1129 (Feb 24, 2008)

the makeup is so amazing! and i really like your hair, very sexy.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone!! <33


----------



## smellyocheese (Feb 29, 2008)

great looks! and I love your new highlights


----------



## Flammable (Feb 29, 2008)

fantastic looks!


----------



## venacava (Feb 29, 2008)

God damn! I love all of them!


----------



## Shanti (Mar 1, 2008)

HOTT damn, man.


----------



## Zoffe (Mar 1, 2008)

Awww, you smiled! ;D

Amazing skills, I really like how you do you face makeup+cheeks


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 1, 2008)

you are flawless!! 
and I dig your hair!!!


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, I love the pics! You're very beautiful


----------

